# Be Careful



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

One time a couple years ago my hubbie was playing "two balls" with my dog when one of the balls dissapeared. We thought we lost it. A week later I watched my dog barf up the ball. These were the medium sized balls on ropes. 

So I switched my hubbie to the large balls for safety, so that when he plays "two balls" with the dog in the backyard, the dog won't be able to swallow one of the balls. Yesterday late afternoon myDH was screaming for me. He had dropped the 2nd ball and the dog had gone for it while holding the first ball in his mouth. The first ball was now lodged deep in the dogs throat, and my hubbie was trying to get it out with no success, the dog was fighting him (naturally). Once the dog started to pass out, my DH was able to get his hand far enough down the throat and luckily, the large hole in the ball was facing outward, so he stuck his finger in that hole and tried to pull the ball out. It took 3 tries to get the ball out. The rope of the ball had broken off long before, the ball was old so that the little nubs on it had worn down, making the ball very slippery when covered with saliva, so I guess it made it easier for it to go down his throat. Nevertheless, as I am sure you can imagine, I am now switching him to even larger balls for their little game.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Great warning Sue and could have ended so tragically. Thanks for sharing the experience. Glad it all ended well :smile: The moral of the story is "bigger balls". :lol:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I had something similar happen when my big guy was tugging and the knot pulled through the ball. It wasn't alot of fun getting the ball out of the back of his throat. Big balls always win.:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I prefer that the ball only come from me and during OB, and I don't play 2 balls ever, just with puppies/very young dogs. The thing is when I have been laid up from surgery or injury (unfortunately an all too common occurrence resulting from general klutziness on my part I guess), this is the only form of exercise the dog gets. Two balls is the only option because I do NOT want him trying to "out" the ball, the dog basically will just tell him to **** off anyway. So when he goes out in the yard to play this game with the dog I don't say anything, even when I am healthy, because I appreciate that he does it when I'm out for the count.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

You can massage the ball out the other way, put pressure on the throat behind it to pop it out. Much easier that way that trying to get your hands inside the mouth. I think it's also been mentioned to have someone help you hang the dog upside down by the hind legs, so that gravity helps.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> You can massage the ball out the other way, put pressure on the throat behind it to pop it out. Much easier that way that trying to get your hands inside the mouth. I think it's also been mentioned to have someone help you hang the dog upside down by the hind legs, so that gravity helps.


He did try that, but to no avail, when I got out there, I kept pressure on his neck just below the ball so that at least maybe that kept the ball from going any further down, while Peter reached down into his throat. Peter's hand looks like hamburger today. 

The dog is no worse for wear! I just got back from training, he tracked well and his OB was spot on. He is still crazy for the ball.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> He did try that, but to no avail, when I got out there, I kept pressure on his neck just below the ball so that at least maybe that kept the ball from going any further down, while Peter reached down into his throat. Peter's hand looks like hamburger today.
> 
> The dog is no worse for wear! I just got back from training, he tracked well and his OB was spot on. He is still crazy for the ball.


Are you sure Arcane is NOT a Malinois?! LMAO :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey you know those Bad Cuz toys? The large size? Well tonight Peter tried using 2 of those out on the back lawn to throw for the dog. It works really well because they are NOT balls (which makes me happy), AND they bounce oddly on the grass, AND they make weird animalistic guttural sounds (which makes the dog happy), AND there is no way in hell he can get them down his throat, so this is a much better game for my two boys (Peter and Arkane). 

All is well that ends well!


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Hey you know those Bad Cuz toys? The large size? Well tonight Peter tried using 2 of those out on the back lawn to throw for the dog. It works really well because they are NOT balls (which makes me happy), AND they bounce oddly on the grass, AND they make weird animalistic guttural sounds (which makes the dog happy), AND there is no way in hell he can get them down his throat, so this is a much better game for my two boys (Peter and Arkane).
> 
> All is well that ends well!


I need a link to those toys!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a link so you can see what they look like. You can find them at a lot of pet stores including the big chains. Amazon also carries them.
This is Bad Cuz http://www.petmountain.com/product/dog-chew-toys/11442-505444/large.html 
This is Good Cuz http://www.petmountain.com/product/dog-chew-toys/11442-504649/cuz-toys-good-cuz-dog-toy.html


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang this could have been horrible I have these smaller Kong's on strings that I occasionally use for obedience I may have to rethink using them


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dang this could have been horrible I have these smaller Kong's on strings that I occasionally use for obedience I may have to rethink using them


The Kongs on ropes usually have much stronger ropes than the balls do though.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> The Kongs on ropes usually have much stronger ropes than the balls do though.


My dog is very aggressive when he plays has little regard for him self or how he goes for a toy I can see him possibly getting in trouble.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My dog is very aggressive when he plays has little regard for him self or how he goes for a toy I can see him possibly getting in trouble.


The ropes on the small Kongs are crap. I cut the one off mine and re-did it with 550 cord, which doesn't fray and washes good, and it's cheap.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> The ropes on the small Kongs are crap. I cut the one off mine and re-did it with 550 cord, which doesn't fray and washes good, and it's cheap.


These are a off brand I got from a vendor at a event the rope seems fine but I had to add a washer to the inside so the knot don't pull through they may be a bit softer I often switch toys and always have 2 and and must be the same/similar to cheep to buy the spendy Kongs I need them smaller to keep in various pockets and pits for fast deployment


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My dog is very aggressive when he plays has little regard for him self or how he goes for a toy I can see him possibly getting in trouble.


Mine is like this too.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> These are a off brand I got from a vendor at a event the rope seems fine but I had to add a washer to the inside so the knot don't pull through they may be a bit softer I often switch toys and always have 2 and and must be the same/similar to cheep to buy the spendy Kongs I need them smaller to keep in various pockets and pits for fast deployment


I have 2 of the large Nylabone kong knock offs and the small kong on a rope. Durability wise I don't see any difference between the Nylabone or the Kong. I just thought the rope on the little Kong was a piece of crap because it frayed quick with minimal use. 
I didn't use a washer inside but I made a thick double knot and melted it together with a torch, then tied a knot on the top so it can't slip.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm glad your dog is ok Susan.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so glad it ended well, Susan.

One of the dogs from the Mohnwiese Kennels found a small ball when out walking and swallowed it. The owner tried to reach it through his throat - got bitten in the process - but after an hour's attempt - all was over and the dog sadly died. This was about a year ago and since then, my dogs only play with things they can't swallow.

I bought one the other day at a pet store, it's twice as big as those on a rope and very heavy. I let each of them play with it for a little if I'm cooking in the kitchen and can throw it out into the hall for them, or rather roll it as it would do a lot of damage if it hit something.

Both love football - this keeps them fit in the Winter months.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Hey you know those Bad Cuz toys? The large size? Well tonight Peter tried using 2 of those out on the back lawn to throw for the dog. It works really well because they are NOT balls (which makes me happy), AND they bounce oddly on the grass, AND they make weird animalistic guttural sounds (which makes the dog happy), AND there is no way in hell he can get them down his throat, so this is a much better game for my two boys (Peter and Arkane).
> 
> All is well that ends well!


My dogs love their Cuz toys and for squeak toys, they're surprisingly durable. Also available without squeakers.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

chuck it finally did come up with a larger ball/thrower
My dog can still snag two of them though.
But the ball is larger than the cuz diameter.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hey you know those Bad Cuz toys? The large size? Well tonight Peter tried using 2 of those out on the back lawn to throw for the dog. It works really well because they are NOT balls (which makes me happy), AND they bounce oddly on the grass, AND they make weird animalistic guttural sounds (which makes the dog happy), AND there is no way in hell he can get them down his throat, so this is a much better game for my two boys (Peter and Arkane).
> 
> All is well that ends well!


A friend just had to induce vomiting on her rott AT AN OB TRIAL to expel the chunks of a Bad Cuz.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> A friend just had to induce vomiting on her rott AT AN OB TRIAL to expel the chunks of a Bad Cuz.


That sucks but please tell me that people don't keep toys in crates where dogs can eat them while the owner (s) isn't there to keep an eye on things.[-X


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> chuck it finally did come up with a larger ball/thrower
> My dog can still snag two of them though.
> But the ball is larger than the cuz diameter.


 
???
The "ultra Large" chuckit ball is only 3 inches in diameter, not much larger than the large ball on string (7mm) that almost killed my dog http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...e=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=521218 

The large Bad Cuz/Good Cuz toy is 4 inches in diameter http://www.petfooddirect.com/produc...Dog-Chew-Toy#utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse

The large Other Cuz toy is 5 inches in diameter http://www4.shopping.com/Jw-Pet-Pro...Dog-Toy-large-5-diameter-Jw-Pet-Products/info

My GSD has a huge head but he can't even hold more than one large Bad Cuz in his mouth!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> chuck it finally did come up with a larger ball/thrower
> My dog can still snag two of them though.
> But the ball is larger than the cuz diameter.



I like the chuck it with the larger ball/thrower. that's the only ball I use with my two. The only problem is Trooper likes to pop the ball when he gets really wound up.....which is most of the time.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Good warning and you got lucky.

For me, 2 balls game stops at 13 months or so, when the dog is young and no longer a puppy or even younger than that. They get the concept of retrieves and bring and out, out etc... by then.

Also, when the play is over - they playtime is over, the ball is gone. Or, both of them, if still playing 2 ball.

Also, you might consider lengthening the rope. 

I was a bit paranoid and judging by your story, not entirely unwarranted that he would swallow a ball. The gappay balls on a rope that I use, their rope is just what, foot, foot and a half long.

I just twisted another knot on the end making the rope 4 or 5 feet long. My logic being, if it happens what you describe happend, it'd be easier to get to and just yank the thing out of their throat.

Glad it worked out okay. One would think the dog would get the picture and not do it again, but I bet they could, if given the chance swallow the ball again whole.

Unrelated...

We went camping about a month ago. Beautiful place, good griling, good weather, on the lake, I like to come on Sunday around noon, when all 9 to fivers are leaving and stay till Tuesday when there is nobody around ever and we and the dog have the place for ourselves.

I swear the dog was swimming 7 or 8 miles a day for 3 days straight retrieving the ball from the lake running up the steep hill and doing it over abd over abd over abd over...

Come nighttime, I went for a stroll with him in the forest. He takes off chasing deer, comes back. Takes off after a racoon, comes back.

Takes off again... a few minutes, the dog is still gone. a few barks, maybe a 100 feet from me. I can't see shit, it's a campsite, in a forest, at night.

Then, it comes... A huge gut wrenching stink evaporating in the air - he found and chased a skunk and he got it. Direct hit.

Took his sweet time to respond to come, a minute or so, but come he did.

The mother effer - REEKS so bad, I'm about to pass out almost. He's rolling around in the grass frantically trying to get the "smell" (mildly put) off of him, then he tries to come to me to be petted, since he's done such a good job of flushing out every creature within a perimeter.

Get the hell away from me.

So, I dunk him in the lake, make him retrieve the ball in the moonlight for half an hour, thinking some of it would wash off. Shampoo him a few times with dog shampoo and let him swim.

It helped some, made it to the level where it's tolerable to be around him. Still reeks, but less.

Not sleeping in the tent tonight, buddy. So, he's tethered to the tree with the 33 foot schutzhung tracking rope.

The point of the story?

I think if we go camping again, would he chase a skunk again or did he wise up? I'm 60% sure he'd go for it again, if skunk presents itself and 40% sure that he was skunkwise now and would seek deer instead. I think he'd go for it.

So... since I did bit of research on skunk issues and they appear only to come out at dusk and dawn, the dog stays at the campsite during those times from now on.

Oh, also... when home and trying to get off the skunk smell - tomato juice DOES NOT work. It helps, but it does not work. All it does is helps a bit and makes your dog smell like bloody marry now.

You have to go scientific on it. To break down the oils found in the skunk spray, when combined they smell the way they smell, if broken down, they are neutralized.
The reason they linger for so long is they absorb in the animal skin instead of staying on the surface fur.

Now, onto the recipe...

Baking soda, 1 cup
hydrogen peroxide, 3% bottle, 1 quart.
dawn liquid dish soap to soap it up.

The mixture is volatile, leave it in a bowl, do not bottle up, it'll explode.

Give the bog a bath with it, leave on him for 10 minutes, careful not to get into the eyes, it's an irritant.

Hose spray the dog and repeat again, if a direct hit from close distance like my dog. One more time doggy shampoo and - dry the dog.

Done. No more skunk pals around here.

I will have to test my theory, but I honestly think he'll go for it again, the thrill of the hunt os stronger than skunk encounter...

Whew, that was a lot of typing...




susan tuck said:


> One time a couple years ago my hubbie was playing "two balls" with my dog when one of the balls dissapeared. We thought we lost it. A week later I watched my dog barf up the ball. These were the medium sized balls on ropes.
> 
> So I switched my hubbie to the large balls for safety, so that when he plays "two balls" with the dog in the backyard, the dog won't be able to swallow one of the balls. Yesterday late afternoon myDH was screaming for me. He had dropped the 2nd ball and the dog had gone for it while holding the first ball in his mouth. The first ball was now lodged deep in the dogs throat, and my hubbie was trying to get it out with no success, the dog was fighting him (naturally). Once the dog started to pass out, my DH was able to get his hand far enough down the throat and luckily, the large hole in the ball was facing outward, so he stuck his finger in that hole and tried to pull the ball out. It took 3 tries to get the ball out. The rope of the ball had broken off long before, the ball was old so that the little nubs on it had worn down, making the ball very slippery when covered with saliva, so I guess it made it easier for it to go down his throat. Nevertheless, as I am sure you can imagine, I am now switching him to even larger balls for their little game.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I like the chuck it with the larger ball/thrower. that's the only ball I use with my two. The only problem is Trooper likes to pop the ball when he gets really wound up.....which is most of the time.


This is the same problem I am having with the new magnet ball system. http://www.allk-9.com/magnet-ball-p-831.html My dog can pretty easily pop/crack them, then the magnet falls out and get lost because you don't realize they are gone until you out the dog & try to stick it back on your back. Now I see they are selling one for $19.99 when I bought mine you got 2 balls for $30.00. Other than that, I love them for training, I put mine on the back of my left shoulder near my neck, so that the dog cannot see it, but I can reach it easily. It's like magic to the dog, the ball is there then it's not.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"I think if we go camping again, would he chase a skunk again or did he wise up? I'm 60% sure he'd go for it again, if skunk presents itself and 40% sure that he was skunkwise now and would seek deer instead. I think he'd go for it."


Depends on the dog. I've seen many great/good/not so good terriers retired from natural earth work because they developed a vendetta over getting skunked or plastered with porcupine quills. 
You cant determine the outcome based on any one dog's drive or temperment. You just don't know till it happens again.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> That sucks but please tell me that people don't keep toys in crates where dogs can eat them while the owner (s) isn't there to keep an eye on things.[-X


Good point Candy! There is no such thing as an indestructible dog toy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

There's a thread in the hunting section when my dog got ahold of a skunk in my yard. The baking soda, peroxide, and dish soap (didn't use dawn, used Ajax orange) really killed the smell for us too, lol. I used a power washer attachment on the garden hose on the dog and washed him out twice with it - really helped a ton!

We have to move away from tennis balls too, my girl pops them every chance she gets.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> We have to move away from tennis balls too, my girl pops them every chance she gets.


Plus the glue that holds the skin on the tennis ball is supposed to be really bad for their teeth.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Fair enough, that's why I did a CYA with the percentages, cause truthfully, I really don't know, just wild guessing. I might test it when it's time for a new bath in the early spring. 



> Depends on the dog. I've seen many great/good/not so good terriers retired from natural earth work because they developed a vendetta over getting skunked or plastered with porcupine quills.
> You cant determine the outcome based on any one dog's drive or temperment. You just don't know till it happens again.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Plus the glue that holds the skin on the tennis ball is supposed to be really bad for their teeth.


I never heard that, I was told it was bad for their teeth because the skin retains dirt and grime and it works like sandpaper when they chew them.

hmmmm...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Plus the glue that holds the skin on the tennis ball is supposed to be really bad for their teeth.


And I'm going to guess toxic as well. Take a whiff when you open a fresh can of tennis balls. :-o OMG Schtanky!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

If my dog swallowed his ball, he would deserve to die.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC4346.jpg


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Plus the glue that holds the skin on the tennis ball is supposed to be really bad for their teeth.





Ashley Campbell said:


> I never heard that, I was told it was bad for their teeth because the skin retains dirt and grime and it works like sandpaper when they chew them.
> 
> hmmmm...


Ive heard the tennis ball thing I was told it was the dirt they hold any way I keep a couple in the car for at the lake easy to toss and easy for the dog to see not a go to toy.


----------

